# Extremes Problem mit Hardware



## XyPh0n (11. Mai 2005)

Hi leute, habe in letzter zeit einige probleme mit meinem rechner.

also zu meinen daten das Mainboard kenne ich nicht glaube es ist ein DFI 
der prozessor ist ein 1700+ von amd, 786 MB DDR ram, eine radeon 9500
1* 200 gig WD2000JB, und noch ne kleine 30 gig WD, sowie ein DVD laufwerk und ein DVD brenner.

so nun zu meinem problem habe den rechner die letzten zeit den tag über laufen gelassen, als ich abends nach hause kam, war der recher nicht mehr in windoof, sondern es wurde der bildschirm mit der übersicht angezeigt was so in dem rechner ist und es wurde gesagt das nicht von der cd gebootet werden kann. 1. es wird als erstes die festplatte geladen, 2. ist gar nix in den laufwerken noch im floppy.
aber das ist noch nicht alles, teilweise ist der rechner beim brennen oder auch beim spielen abgesürtzt, manchmal kamen bluescreens mit fehlern aus denen man nicht schlau wurde.
nun gut habe ich mir gedacht ich versuche erstmal windoof zu installieren. naja ging nicht wirklich, denn ich lege die windoof cd ein, er fängt auch an, aber fragt mich nicht ( das menue) was ich machen will und wohin windows istalliert werden soll, sondern kopiert es auf meine letzte partition in diesem fall f: habe ja noch ne 2. habe ich mir gedacht, habe dann nur die 2. dran gehabt und das gleiche passierte nochmal, er überspring einfach das menue und fängt ohne weiteres mit der installation an, somit habe ich auf der 200 gig platte schon an die 6 windoof versionen weil ich einiges durch getestet habe. 
muss auch dazu sagen das manchmal die 200 gig platte knackt, bin ich zumindest der meinung und wenn ich die 200 gig als prim master mache wird sie nicht erkannt.


so hoffe ich habe euch genug material gestellt um mir ein paar tips zu geben, was könnte ich machen oder welches teil im rechner könnte kaputt sein?, denn selbst wenn die große platte kaputt ist müsste die installation auf der kleinen funktionieren, was es aber nicht tut. 
kanns am ram, cpu/mainboard, oder sogar am netzteil liegen.

das kabel der festplatten habe ich getauscht daran kann es nicht liegen hatte noch ein nagel neues.

wäre über tipps dankbar 

mfg andi


----------



## ChrisDongov (11. Mai 2005)

vielleicht hilft es nicht andauernd neu zu instalieren sondern mal zu formatieren und den Master Boot Sektor neu zu schreiben. Diese Alt-Installationen hinterlassen ja doch gerne mal negative Spuren.
Außerdem glaube ich das sich Windoof doch nur auf der Prim Master installieren läßt oder? Das stellt sich da doch immr sehr zickig an meine ich.
Das die Platte nicht am Prim Master geht hängt vielleicht mit dem BIOS zusammen. 200 GB ist ja mehr als mancher IDE Controller hergibt. Schau doch ma nach Updates und versuchs dann nochmal...


----------



## XyPh0n (11. Mai 2005)

danke erstmal,

das bios ist auf dem neuesten stand. ich habe ja versucht die c: platte zu formatieren, geht aber nicht da das menue mit der auswahl was ich machen möchte bei der installation übersprungen wird, KA warum, es blinkt nur kurz auf und installiert einfach neu. 

werde es mal mit einer boot diskette versuchen.

habew wie gesagt verdsucht die 2. platte mit den 30 gig als master zu benutzen und windows dort zu installieren auch dort wird das menue einfach übersprungen und es fängt automatisch die installation an. 

habe die ram blöcke durch getestet, sowie verschiedene laufwerke und auch die tastatur gewechselt.

so werde weiteres ausprobieren und hoffe auf weitere tipps.


----------

